# Is Corn Meal and Corn Flour the same?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Is corn meal and corn flour the same thing? Dumb question I know!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

corn flour is corn starch.. Not a dumb question at all!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I should add to that... In the UK its called corn flour. In Canada and the US it is called corn starch. But... in the Indian shops here you can also get a corn flour called makki. (I think thats the right name)..
Corn meal is just good old corn meal.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

OI!
Thank you very very very much!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Corn flour is corn meal more finely ground.


----------



## lainymc (Oct 11, 2011)

no corn flour is NOT corn starch. It's corn meal ground finely.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I reckon we have a jurisdictional dispute, is all.

In many parts of the world, corn flour is what we call corn starch in North America. There _are _more finely ground corn products called flours, but they usually have a specific name, such as massa.

So, as so often happens, it depends on where you are, or where the recipe originated.


----------



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

Masa (corn flour) is very common in the southwest because of its use as a thickener for chili and in making tamales.  I actually use all purpose flour, masa, and corn starch to make a beer batter for fish tacos.  Don't ask my why.  It's the product of a lot of tinkering, and our family loves it.


----------



## greencook (Jul 18, 2012)

i am making THAI crispy chicken and the batter recipe calls for cornflour ( would this be cornstarch or cornmeal)?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Should be corn starch in that Thai dish I think.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends where you live and who packs and distributes the product.   Corn starch cooks clear corn meal does not.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm going w/ _*phatch*_ for this last question. Most of the Asian food I know of are dusted up w/ corn starch.


----------

